# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  LG 42LA6208 / 42LA620S  Mainboard - EAX64797004(1.1) - EBT62297950

## PublicDomain

πωλείται το LG 42LA6208 / 42LA620S  Mainboard - EAX64797004(1.1) - EBT62297950

με πρόβλημα, είναι μπλοκαρισμένο στο LG life is good αλλά προφανώς μπορεί και να ξεμπλοκάρει.

στα 30€

----------


## PublicDomain

Πωλήθηκε ευχαριστώ.

----------

